# Wahlplakate 2013 15X



## Akrueger100 (4 Sep. 2013)




----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2013)

lol
danke sehr


----------



## Ludger77 (5 Sep. 2013)

Na sowas, schöner Wahlk(r)ampf das!!


----------



## Josef84 (10 Sep. 2013)

Die sind alle fürn Arsch lol8

Danke für die lustigen Plakate :thumbup:


----------

